# gestrichelte Linie



## Braveheart (24. September 2003)

habe wahrscheinlich eine ziemlich einfache Frage....ich benötige eine einfache, gestrichelte Linie und habe bisland noch nicht herausfinden können, wie ich das realisieren kann...


----------



## Michael Och (24. September 2003)

1. Hi
2. Bitte nicht alles klein schreiben! Danke
3. Bei Photoshop aufs Verlaufswerkzeug gehen, da die Farben und Häuffigkeiten  der Linie einstellen, eine Rechtecksauswahl ziehen und darin mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug auffüllen.





MfG kingax


----------



## cocoon (24. September 2003)

Wenn es eine waagerecht, senkrecht oder diagonal verlaufende Linie werden soll, kannst Du es mit einem Muster machen.

Wenn Deine Linie anders verlaufen soll bzw. Du eine gestrichelte Kurven machen willst, solltest Du das mit dem Pfadwerkzeug machen:
- Linie/Kurve als Pfad aufziehen
- für den Pinseln eine Werkzeugspitze mit beliebiger Dicke und "Malabstand: 1%" wählen
- Pfadkontur (mit Pinsel) füllen
- für das Radiergummi die gleiche bzw. ggf. größere  Werkzeugspitze wählen, aber den Malabstand vergrössern - je nachdem, wie groß der Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Strichen sein soll - auf mind. 250%
- Pfadkontur (mit Radiergummi) füllen


----------



## flip (24. September 2003)

Und hättest du mal google benutzt....
LINK1 
Oder hättest du die Suchfunktion hier genommen...
LINK2 
So schwer ist das doch auch wieder nicht mal selber zu suchen oder ?
greetz flip


----------



## subzero (24. September 2003)

@ cocon, jemand der wissen möchte wie getrichelte Linien erstellt werden, wird bestimmt nicht wissen, wie man etwas mit Pfaden macht 

Hoi, mach es dir ganz einfach!

1. Neue Ebene erstellen (sagen wir so 2 Pixel hoch und 20 Pixel breit) TRANSPARENT
2. Bunstifttool auswählen, Quadratische Werkzeugspitze nehmen ( eine die in etwa 1 bis 2 Pixel breit ist)
3. male mit diese Buntstift jetzt eine 4 Pixel lange Linie
4. Kopire diese Ebene, verschiebe sie so das zwiscehn den beiden Strichen ein 3 Pixel großer abstand ist, das machste so lange bis deine Linie lang genug ist, fertig...

Wenn du das ganze als Muster machen möchtest, klicke doch bei den Videotutorials, auf den Muster bzw. Pattern Button.


----------



## Braveheart (24. September 2003)

für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

